# Shower screen.



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a used classic with quite a dirty shower screen.

Many of the holes are plugged and just seemed less labour intensive to buy a new one, along with a blind basket and a smaller gasket.

I upgraded from a Delonghi, which has a shower screen like this;










Which is pretty much what my Classic has.

Anyway, this part seems all but extinct and the replacement;










Seems like bigger holes with a micromesh filter over them.

Any word on how effective these are compared to the original screens?

It seems like it might lend it itself to easier cleaning/ a more even shower though. At the moment, my shower is always from the left of the group with some drips from the right.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Drop the original screen into some Puly Caff or similar and leave for 10 minutes

Rinse out and it will be like new again.

Both shower screens will work in a similar way.

Try happydonkey.co.uk for replacement Gaggia shower screens


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I already bought the new one anyway, along with a gasket and blind basket; I was just wondering if its performs any differently from the original.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No, I have had both in a Gaggia Classic and found no real difference.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Kyle548 said:


> At the moment, my shower is always from the left of the group with some drips from the right.


Just a thought, have you checked that the machine is level?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I think the issue is that it needs a good cleaning of the group, screen and brew plate.


----------

